# My homemade inline press



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

So I decided to build my own press. I went and bought my steel on Monday along with my trailer jack for parts. Tore the jack down to get the ACME nut and threaded rod along with the bearing and thrush washer Monday evening. Took me about 10 mins time to do. Yesterday I started about 630am cutting steal and drilling holes and making shims. Had it all welded up and done by 830am. Now I'm just waiting on my fingers and mounts from 92safari. I'm pretty happy with the way it has turned out so far. Hopefully by the weekend I'll have the fingers on and get the whole thing painted. I can press down to 24" and up to 46". 

I had $10.55 into steel, $24.99 on a trailer jack, and $5 on miscellaneous washers and knobs. Plus the fingers


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks good! I like the one end you made "Quick" adjustable.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

Pm me if you’re willing to box one of those up and ship?


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I will give you one advice. This sliding tube might slide when bow is under load. It might not but I will not risk it. What I will do is drill a hole every 2-3" and have a bolt passing thru the sliding piece of tube and long tube , instead of the two knob bolts holding it down.


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Outsider said:


> I will give you one advice. This sliding tube might slide when bow is under load. It might not but I will not risk it. What I will do is drill a hole every 2-3" and have a bolt passing thru the sliding piece of tube and long tube , instead of the two knob bolts holding it down.


I thought about this but 92safari said he has not had any issues on his sliding hanger mounts using just one knob. So I am using 2 knobs just to be sure on mine


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Hoyt1715 said:


> I thought about this but 92safari said he has not had any issues on his sliding hanger mounts using just one knob. So I am using 2 knobs just to be sure on mine


I understand. I would not be able to sleep if I have to use it that way :wink:


----------



## gligo01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Outsider said:


> I will give you one advice. This sliding tube might slide when bow is under load. It might not but I will not risk it. What I will do is drill a hole every 2-3" and have a bolt passing thru the sliding piece of tube and long tube , instead of the two knob bolts holding it down.


Outsiders advice is right


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

gligo01 said:


> Outsiders advice is right


I'm just telling you that 92safari had his setup without the holes with no issues. I may add some later if I find there is an issue


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Where did you buy your steel. I look in hardware stores and small pieces cost $10 or more.


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Fab shop here in town. The 1.5 tube was $1.27/ft and the 1.25 tube was $1.05/ft


----------



## gligo01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hoyt1715 said:


> I'm just telling you that 92safari had his setup without the holes with no issues. I may add some later if I find there is an issue


It can be too late than, there is a far amount of pressure.


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

gligo01 said:


> It can be too late than, there is a far amount of pressure.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

gligo01 said:


> It can be too late than, there is a far amount of pressure.


This is far more than I will be pressing


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice press, don't be surprised if you end up making a few changes along the way. I've made 2 different style presses so far, and about 4 different revisions to finger assemblies. Yours looks nice,many was cheep to make at those material costs. For those looking into steel prices, hit up your local scrap yard. They typically sell steel prices by the pound. Sometimes you can find nice clean and straight tubes.


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

j.d.m. said:


> Nice press, don't be surprised if you end up making a few changes along the way. I've made 2 different style presses so far, and about 4 different revisions to finger assemblies. Yours looks nice,many was cheep to make at those material costs. For those looking into steel prices, hit up your local scrap yard. They typically sell steel prices by the pound. Sometimes you can find nice clean and straight tubes.


The fingers I have on the way are tried and true lol. I think I'll be set with them. Check out the fingers 92safari has


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Built a draw board attachment for it yesterday. Hopefully the fingers show up today and I get them on this evening. Then off to powder coat. I'll keep posting up pics


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Got my fingers today. Gonna get the mounts welded on and test fit everything again. Then off to powder coat for all the steel parts and then dip the fingers when it gets back.


----------



## Bawhite287 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice set up. Interesting how cheap they are to make vs. buying new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I got it done and together today. Also built a draw board attachment for it.


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

Where'd you get the fingers if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking of a project like this myself. I have a bowtech destroyer, so finger wise I'm wondering if I have to make a different style that will cradle the axles, since they're on top of the limbs.


----------



## rodrekus (Jan 31, 2010)

Daver36 said:


> Where'd you get the fingers if you don't mind me asking? I'm thinking of a project like this myself. I have a bowtech destroyer, so finger wise I'm wondering if I have to make a different style that will cradle the axles, since they're on top of the limbs.


AT user that goes by 92safari


----------



## chawk541 (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks good, I need a new press, just trying to figure out the style I am going to go with.


----------



## Bowhunterjb (Aug 28, 2008)

GoldtipXT said:


> Pm me if you’re willing to box one of those up and ship?


Same here I would definitely buy one

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chawk541 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nice press!


----------



## jcline84 (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice Work, I never finished mine. Got hung up on the fingers


----------



## brandonjb (Jan 1, 2014)

that looks like a great idea. is it working well?


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Outsider said:


> I will give you one advice. This sliding tube might slide when bow is under load. It might not but I will not risk it. What I will do is drill a hole every 2-3" and have a bolt passing thru the sliding piece of tube and long tube , instead of the two knob bolts holding it down.


I have an add on piece on my press that makes it into a drawboard..........similar to what the OP press looks like, I only have 1 3/8" thumb screw, no way that thing is sliding under pressure


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Hoyt1715 said:


> I'm just telling you that 92safari had his setup without the holes with no issues. I may add some later if I find there is an issue


you won't have any


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

brandonjb said:


> that looks like a great idea. is it working well?


Works great. Better than a LCA IMO


----------



## Fourfingers (Jan 18, 2016)

Where you get you fingers needing some for the one I made 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ESSEJ (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks great, what are the square tubing measurements? I got fingers last week to build one. Pm me if you like. Thanks


----------



## jdubrr (Aug 15, 2016)

these DIY threads always cost me money :darkbeer: but from a glass half full perspective it's way cheaper to build one than buy one


----------



## kwoody51 (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Jkwjr10876 (Mar 15, 2018)

Are you building these to sell? If so,how much?


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Currently I am not selling them


----------



## Joh2115566 (May 14, 2018)

Curious what the fingers cost? I noticed you didn’t include that into your total costs lol. I built mine out of 1/2 rod welded and currently grinding them down which takes forever 😎 . They’re a variation of aussieguy’s. Hopefully they turn out ok.


----------



## seawolf68 (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you still have the link with the plans and material list? Need to make one of these.

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenancetech (Jul 21, 2013)

Could someone please attach a material parts list to order from? Looking to build... please thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just search the forum


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

very nice.


----------



## chcfirefighter (Sep 28, 2012)

What are you going to dip the fingers in? Couple coats of plastidip??


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

chcfirefighter said:


> What are you going to dip the fingers in? Couple coats of plastidip??


Yes they have about 4 coats of plastidip


----------



## Bigwilly1210 (May 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Cabinet*

Finally after a little over a year of having this mounted to my main work bench in the garage and trying to work around it I bought a rolling cabinet and mounted the press and my vise to it


----------



## Jamdiamo923 (Aug 14, 2017)

nice press


----------



## Backwoods540 (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice work. From a cost perspective that looks like a winner.


----------



## Stringwalker60 (Apr 15, 2018)

good job


----------



## Coastelk_90 (Jul 27, 2015)

Well done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt1715 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Freakball (Apr 9, 2019)

I still can’t see how it actuated.

The handle that spins a threaded rod inside or the winch with the strap?

Or is it both?


----------



## Dsmeltz60x (Apr 9, 2019)

Sweet looking press man!


----------



## KING_Ricky (Nov 15, 2015)

looks good.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Freakball said:


> I still can’t see how it actuated.
> 
> The handle that spins a threaded rod inside or the winch with the strap?
> 
> Or is it both?


Yes the handle turns the threaded rod to work the press. The winch is part of the draw board 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcampbell85 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## Huffcop (Apr 2, 2019)

Very nice! I'm in the process of building my own. I will be able to press crossbows and compounds with the larger cams. Will make a a drawboard that will mount to the press as well. So many great DIY presses and ideas shared on this site.


----------



## Arrow68 (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job!!


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks Good!


----------



## travis941 (Aug 13, 2017)

Looks great! Pretty impressive welding in the second picture

Sent from my LG-M327 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## moosehead89 (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like you did a good job. Congrats.


----------

